# della serie/per la serie



## elastika

I am doing a translation from Italian and I can't figure out the exact meaning of the first part of this sentence>
"Per la serie... non c'e mai limite al peggio!"  Per la serie... cosa voul dire 'per la serie'?  could someone explain?
grazie


----------



## Alfry

elastika said:
			
		

> I am doing a translation from Italian and I can't figure out the exact meaning of the first part of this sentence>
> "Per la serie... non c'e mai limite al peggio!" Per la serie... cosa voul dire 'per la serie'? could someone explain?
> grazie


 
aaarrrgggh... what a question... really tough.
I'll try.

it is like to say "it is like to say"


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> aaarrrgggh... what a question... really tough.
> I'll try.
> 
> it is like to say "it is like to say"


I'm close, but I'm just not quite able to put my finger on the english equivalent. Can you expound at all?


----------



## Tede

I think it might translate to "as the saying goes"?

As in, "as the saying goes, don't put all your eggs in one basket".

Or in this example, "as the saying goes, there are never limits to the worst".


----------



## Alfry

Tede said:
			
		

> Or in this example, "as the saying goes, there are never limits to the worst".


 
grazie Tede,
soprattutto per a frase "there are never limits to the worst"


----------



## Silvia

What about:

(all) along the lines (of)...

It's purely idiomatic and slang, and often meant ironically

It's to say that something is part of a same category... it comes from the analogy with tv serials. But it doesn't have to be related to an actual tv series, you can make it up as if it was one 

Example:
Abbiamo visitato un paesino sperduto della serie casa nella prateria
Per la serie "ma chi se ne frega"!


----------



## shaula

Silvia said:
			
		

> It's to say that something is part of a same category... it comes from the analogy with tv serials. But it doesn't have to be related to an actual tv series, you can make it up as if it was one


_Mi ha pagato. Della serie, meglio tardi che mai._


Ciao
shaula


----------



## Panpan

How about our idiomatic phrase 'roughly speaking'?

Hope that helps
Panpan


----------



## winnie

Panpan said:
			
		

> How about our idiomatic phrase 'roughly speaking'?
> 
> Hope that helps
> Panpan


 
and what about "the continuing story of..."?


----------



## Silvia

Panpan said:
			
		

> How about our idiomatic phrase 'roughly speaking'?


 What does that have to do with "della/per la serie"?

What do announcers say when they are presenting a tv program or a tv series?

Ed ora una nuova puntata della serie "Happy days" (Is there anything similar?)


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> What does that have to do with "della/per la serie"?
> 
> What do announcers say when they are presenting a tv program or a tv series?
> 
> Ed ora una nuova puntata della serie "Happy days" (Is there anything similar?)


I am so lost now. Please Silvia, do you think you could drum up some more (simple) examples?


----------



## Silvia

Other examples?

Tra pochi istanti, per la serie "Il Conte di Montecristo", trasmetteremo la seconda ed ultima puntata.

Tra poco andrà in onda la seconda parte della serie "Alla conquista del West"

Questi sono tutti esempi da cui è nato il modo di dire "per la serie", "della serie".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hi guys,

When something happens or is said over and over again we sometimes add a cheeky comment "della serie: X" (where X is often a proverb) to underline it's nothing new, it's something that keeps happening.

Paul aveva detto che non avrebbe mangiato cioccolato per un mese, ma ha appena divorato un'intera tavoletta! (*della serie*: le ultime parole famose")
Paul said he wouldn't eat chocolate for a month, but he's just scoffed down a whole bar! (*....*: last famous words)

Avevi promesso che non avresti più fumato, ma ti sei appena acceso una sigaretta (*della serie*: mai dire mai)
You promised you would never smoke any more but you've just lit up a cigarette (....: never say never)

Cheers.


----------



## DAH

I don't recall anything similar, but others might have something to suggest.

P.S.  avrebbe mangiato = would have eaten


----------



## TimLA

Hey dude!
We have a variety of ironic/offensive ways of saying something similar, but not exactly.
...one of many.
...and another one.
...and yet another one.
...and another.
...yeah and that's a surprise!
...something new?

Did you hear Liz Taylor is getting married again: (any of the phrases)
I'm starting my new diet on Monday!: (any of the phrases)
etc.

But they're not "fixed" like your Italian one.

Chiors...


----------



## You little ripper!

*Here we go again!/ Famous last words! *are ones we use here.


----------



## DAH

Now that others have given me some help remebering, I would say:  not again, or simply, again!


----------



## AngelEyes

Paulfromitaly said:


> When something happens or is said over and over again we sometimes add a cheeky comment "della serie: X" (where X is often a proverb) to underline it's nothing new, it's something that keeps happening.
> *AE: *
> *a. "Yeah, yeah. Don't beat it to death."*
> *b. "Been there. Done that."*
> *c. "Same old song and dance."*
> 
> Paul aveva detto che non avrebbe mangiato cioccolato per un mese, ma ha appena divorato un'intera tavoletta! (*della serie*: le ultime parole famose")
> Paul said he wouldn't eat chocolate for a month, but he's just _scarfed_ down a whole bar! (*....*: famous last words)
> *AE: "The spirit is willing but the body is weak."*
> 
> 
> Avevi promesso che non avresti più fumato, ma ti sei appena acceso una sigaretta (*della serie*: mai dire mai)
> You promised you would never smoke any more but you've just lit up a cigarette (....: never say never)
> *AE:*
> *a. "Talk is cheap. I'll believe that when I see it."*
> *b. "Promises. Promises."*


 
*AngelEyes*


----------



## Bookmom

In the category: famous last words!

In the category: Easier said than done...


----------



## lsp

"File that under 'never say never'"


----------



## danalto

I like this one:
*"Been there. Done that."*
To me it keeps the same "colour" of our *della serie*.


----------



## giovannino

danalto said:


> I like this one:
> *"Been there. Done that."*
> To me it keeps the same "colour" of our *della serie*.


 
Although I love this phrase too, I don't think it's what Paul was looking for. It's more like "ci sono passato anch'io".
I think that Bookmom's "in the category" and lsp's "file that under" fit perfectly.


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno a tutti! 

Qui un thread analogo dal forum italiano-spagnolo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=642245&highlight=della+serie.
Ovviamente non dà la traduzione inglese , ma forse può essere utile per "centrare" meglio il significato e l'uso di questa espressione (e di conseguenza aiutare a trovare un adeguato corrispondente in inglese).


----------



## Angel.Aura

giovannino said:


> I think that Bookmom's "in the category" and lsp's "file that under" fit perfectly.


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DAH said:


> P.S.  avrebbe mangiato = would have eaten



I think I would eat is correct as it's one of the situations where Italian and English tenses don't exactly match. 



giovannino said:


> Although I love this phrase too, I don't think it's what Paul was looking for. It's more like "ci sono passato anch'io".
> I think that Bookmom's "in the category" and lsp's "file that under" fit perfectly.



Oh yes, this is what I had in mind!

Thank you all


----------



## Alan7075

lsp said:


> "File that under 'never say never'"





I like this one


----------



## AngelEyes

Paulfromitaly said:


> Paul aveva detto che non avrebbe mangiato cioccolato per un mese, ma ha appena divorato un'intera tavoletta! (*della serie*: le ultime parole famose")
> Paul said he wouldn't eat chocolate for a month, but he's just scoffed down a whole bar! (*....*: last famous words)



This is also time-sensitive. Sometimes we interrupt the flow of a long sentence.

If someone said the first part:
"Paul said he wouldn't eat chocolate for a month."
In AE: "Yeah, I'll believe that when I see it."

Then when they added the second part:
"...but he's just scoffed down a whole bar!"
In AE: "Told ya."


If the sentence was said in one breath:
In AE: "Well, what did you expect? It's Paul."
In AE: "Some people never change."
In AE: "Typical."

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Giovanni64

*S*e dici " non lo farò mai" e  poi lo fai ..... della serie never say never
g


----------



## GavinW

Sorry (he said, not really feeling apologetic at all...), but I don't think anyone has answered Paul's interesting and useful question. In fact, I'm a little surprised Paul himself seems so satisfied... ;-)

If you're looking for an English equivalent of the expression "della serie:..." (which is _itself _used, in the contexts given, to introduce another set phrase/proverb/stock expression), the following work in English in the same way:

"You know what they say:...."
"..., to coin a phrase." *
"..., as the saying has it/goes." *
etc etc 

* (these expressions usually appear after the proverb/saying/quote which they refer to.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gavin,
Your suggestions are excellent as usual, however I think "file that under" is good too, isn't it?


----------



## underhouse

GavinW said:


> Sorry (he said, not really feeling apologetic at all...), but I don't think anyone has answered Paul's interesting and useful question. In fact, I'm a little surprised Paul himself seems so satisfied... ;-)
> 
> If you're looking for an English equivalent of the expression "della serie:..." (which is _itself _used, in the contexts given, to introduce another set phrase/proverb/stock expression), the following work in English in the same way:
> 
> "You know what they say:...."
> "..., to coin a phrase." *
> "..., as the saying has it/goes." *
> etc etc
> 
> * (these expressions usually appear after the proverb/saying/quote which they refer to.)


 
Ciao Gavin,

cosa pensi di:

_as in "proverb"_

?


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> Gavin,
> Your suggestions are excellent as usual, however I think "file that under" is good too, isn't it?


 
Thanks!
"Good"? Well, ok maybe. Nice and snappy. But I feel it might be too "pointed" for many contexts. In other words: it expresses a verdict, an opinion, I feel, an aspect which is usually absent in the throwaway (and cliched) expression "della serie". IMHO...

EDIT: Sorry Underhouse, I missed you. Yes, "As in:..." is perfect! Much better than my suggestions! Teamwork strikes again! ;-)


----------



## rafanadal

Hi Paulfromitaly.
Do you think "in the category" and "file that under" fit for "del tipo".
I'm writing a short thing and, after explaining something, I want to write a few examples so I'm starting the sentence with "del tipo" this and that . It sounds very close to "della serie" but could you also say "Kind of like this and that" or "Kind of this and that" or "of the kind this and that"?


----------



## Bookmom

rafanadal said:


> Hi Paulfromitaly.
> Do you think "in the category" and "file that under" fit for "del tipo".
> I'm writing a short thing and, after explaining something, I want to write a few examples so I'm starting the sentence with "del tipo" this and that . It sounds very close to "della serie" but could you also say "Kind of like this and that" or "Kind of this and that" or "of the kind this and that"?


 
Hi rafanadal,
As I understand your example, I might say, along the lines of, similarly, similar to or simply as in/as with...

Blue skies,
Bookmom


----------



## Goggol

Hi, I'm also interesting to this Italian way "della serie" (I get the feeeling it'll become international because I cannot get no translation)
For example I was under a video to say: *"That song contains  their best intro ever but the rest of the track completally  sucks/bad. Della serie how to ruin a good song!"*
IMHO "della serie" is already  perfect as is. So I think it will become soon an English term too, I know it, I can feel it.


----------



## sorry66

'delle serie' here seems like a 'a perfect/fine/good example of*' *+ saying/cliché* (except it's not an expression )*
(I think I need more examples of 'delle serie' to be sure.)

a perfect/fine/good example of 'never say never'
a perfect/fine/good example of 'famous last words'
a perfect/fine/good example of of 'easier said than done'
a perfect/fine/good example of 'how to ruin a good song'

'In the category of'+ saying/cliché - as the above, it is not something people say in general
'File that under' + saying/cliché - not said that often (but probably the closest to 'delle serie')

I think Gavin's got the right idea with:
_You know what they say:...."
"..., as the saying has it/goes." 
"..., to coin a phrase."  _This expresses irony/reluctance?? - a less than wholehearted embrace of the cliché

I would also add (but it all depends on the saying/expression  you are using):

..... as they say (Same as 'You know what they say' but added after the saying)
Talk about ..... e.g. clutching at straws/upping the ante/cruising for a bruising/ never say never
Others I'm less keen on:
....... to name /but one/a/ cliché
....... and other such clichés
cue in.......
..........he said/she said (in Paul's example ' Famous last words, she said' if the speaker is female)
kind've like...... (informal)

*But, really, you don't need to say anything at all with your cliché/saying. They suffice on their own.*


----------



## tsoapm

Goggol said:


> Della serie how to ruin a good song!


"Another good song ruined", I think I’d say.


----------



## chipulukusu

Apparently, in this unrelated thread

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/thrill-of-the-chase.3058687/

@sorry66 and @Pietruzzo provided an excellent solution to the OP dilemma... 

Sorry: _that's one take on _the thrill of the chase. 

Pietruzzo: _Della serie:_"L'uomo è cacciatore".


----------



## Einstein

Just to clarify:
A saying = un detto
Un modo di dire = an expression/idiom as Ody says


----------



## sorry66

chipulukusu said:


> @sorry66 and @Pietruzzo provided an excellent solution to the OP dilemma...
> 
> Sorry: _that's one take on _the thrill of the chase.
> 
> Pietruzzo: _Della serie:_"L'uomo è cacciatore".



Good point!
However, I'm not sure 'that's one take on cliché/saying X' is as versatile as 'della serie'.


----------



## Passante

*della serie* of the series _expr_
    of the range _expr_
  Mi guardò con il suo sguardo inespressivo: della serie, io nemmeno ti considero.

È giusta o devo seguire delle frasi più idiomatiche come quelle qui nel forum?


----------



## MR1492

Passante said:


> *della serie* of the series _expr_
> of the range _expr_
> Mi guardò con il suo sguardo inespressivo: della serie, io nemmeno ti considero.
> 
> È giusta o devo seguire delle frasi più idiomatiche come quelle qui nel forum?



Raccomanderei i frasi idiomatiche. Le altre suona più scientifico e non come un conversazione normale.

Phil


----------



## Passante

MR1492 said:


> Raccomanderei i frasi idiomatiche. Le altre suona più scientifico e non come un conversazione normale.
> 
> Phil


Grazie


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> Gavin,
> Your suggestions are excellent as usual, however I think "file that under" is good too, isn't it?


I also like the shorter ‘file under’ that you just used in another thread!


----------

